# 

## Redakcja

Inwestorzy, którzy zdecydują się na budowę domu energooszczędnego lub  pasywnego mogą od 2013 roku ubiegać się o dopłaty Narodowego Funduszu  Ochrony Środowiska i Gospodarki Wodnej. Aby skorzystać z tej możliwości,  trzeba mieć odpowiedni projekt – taki, w którym zastosowane rozwiązania  pozwolą osiągnąć wymagany standard energetyczny. O procedurze  uzyskiwania dopłat mówi Maria Milewska, p.o. Kierownika Departamentu  Analiz Finansowych NFOŚiGW.

----------


## firewall

Ta Pani twierdzi że pieniądze nie pokryją w całości dodatkowych kosztów. I jest to prawda. 
Czemu muszę udać się do weryfikatora jeżeli każdy musi wykonać projektowaną charakterystykę energetyczną? Rozumiem weryfikację po budowie, ale przed??
Ewidentne naciąganie na koszty. Jakoś pani nie wspomina o konieczności oddaniu państwu haraczu w postaci podatku ( w końcu wzbogacimy się :wink:  )

----------


## pannawlosciach

Idea słuszna, ale ludzie k........, znów ktoś przycina na kosztach :smile:

----------


## pannawlosciach

Czy ktoś już buduje dom z dopłatą NFOŚi GW? Jak wygląda procedura załatwiania foralności?

----------

